# Smoking store bought bacon????



## richiesracks (Feb 4, 2018)

can it be done or would be it easier to just fry it? If it can be done what temp to smoke and how long?


----------



## wild west (Feb 4, 2018)

Are you wanting to smoke it then eat it right away or are you looking to just add more smoke flavour  and eat at a later date. Also is it a slab or sliced


----------



## richiesracks (Feb 4, 2018)

Smoke it then eat it and it’s sliced


----------



## wild west (Feb 4, 2018)

Smoke it on a rack with a pan under to catch the drippings. Temp will depend how much more smoke you want on it. Could smoke at 180 for a couple hours the crank the heat up to 280 or 300 to crisp it up. I havnt done bacon by itself but made lots of ABT's or other bacon wrapped goodies.


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 4, 2018)

Richie I cook/smoke store bought bacon all the time. Usually on the kettle. It's better then fried. Use an indirect heat, and Wild is right have pan under the bacon.

Chris


----------

